# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të romancës >  Virgjeria--e lidhur me moralin apo me nevojat personale?

## Klajdi03

Luan rol te madh qellimi i lidhjes me vajzen ose djalin.
Shume njerez qe lidhjet i konsiderojne dhe lidhje shpirterore pervec lidhje materiale ose seksuale e kane pak te veshtire ta pranojne vajzen ose djalin jo te virgjer . Kjo per shume arsye.

Arsyeja psikologjike.
Pra iluzioni psikologjik se partneri yt ka pas dike tjeter kjo ndikon tek njeriu dhe i jep atij ankth dhe shqetesim .

Arsyeja emocionale
Zakonisht femrat ose meshkujt qe dashurojne perhere te pare dashurojne me shume me me pasion jane me sakrifikues dhe te sinqerte ne dashuri.Ndjenja e tyre e dashurise eshte me brishte dhe me e forte prandaj dhe ndarja e pare shkakton trauma te medha tek partneret.

Arsyeja krahasuese
Te gjithe e dime qe shpesh here egzistojne te mira dhe te keqija tek njerzit dhe si shkak te ketyre te keqijave lindin konflikte midis partnereve.ne momentin qe ky konflikt zhvillohet per nje arsye ose cilesi qe nje partner nuk e ka dhe se partneri tjeter kete cilesi nuk e ka hasur tek partneri i pare atehere ai ben nje krahasim te shpejte intuitiv brenda castit te cilesise tendete keqe dhe mospasjen e kesaj cilesie nga partneri tjeter.dhe keshtu fillon dhe lind pak ndjenja e indiferentizmit ndaj asaj qe partneri nuk e posedon dhe kete cilesi e ka hasur tek partneri i pare.
Pra ky lloj krahasimi mund te jete i vetdijshem ose i pavetdishem por ndosh si fenomen ne lidhjet midis partnereve.

Pra do te ishte shume e rendesishme reciprokiteti i se shkuares ne jetegjatesine e lidhjes se ciftit.

Menyra se si sot konceptohet virgjeria si mungese profesionalizmi seksual eshte nje metode ose qellim per te justifikuar lidhjet spontane te marredhenieve midis individeve.Ne kete bote te degjeneruar kur virgjeria konsiderohet mekat dhe imoraliteti profesionalizem dhe virtyt e keqa e mire dhe e bardha e zeze vend te vecante zene vajzat shqiptare te cilat akoma kane ndjesine dhe perkujdesen ndaj vetes se tyre ose lidhjes se tyre ne te ardhmen.Eshte fenomenale qe vajza ose djali ti japin njeri tjetrit pervec dashurise zemren dhe ate qe quhet virgjeri ne kuptimin trupor dhe ate emocional te shpirtit.

Per vajzat qe jeta i ka cuar ne lidhje te deshtuara do ti lutesha te mos e marrin si mendim poshterimi kundrejt tyre por si mendim i cili vlereson nje te mire me te madhe kundrejt nje te mire me te vogel.

Ah mos harroni qe dashuria e pare eshte gjithmone ne kujtesen tende.

----------


## Tironse_Girl_69

mund te shpjegohesh me thjesht te lutem se i ke rren rreth e rrotul e gje ske nxjerr me pytjen qe ke ven

----------


## i_pakapshem

apapapa prap kjo teme, s'paskan te lodhur njerzia vallai ...
klajdi nuk e pe cu be heren e fundit?!
Nejse vetem nje koment kam per cfare ke thene:
plako mos u be merak se edhe vajzat shqiptare qe thua ti, nuk jane sic mendon ti, kane ndryshuar komplet.  Nejse, kaq per mua ktu se u keputa heren e pare te tema tjeter duke shkruar per ket gje!

----------


## friendlyboy1

un gruan per vete e dua te virgjer po nuk qe e ndaj.

----------


## Leila

Morali eshte nevoje personale.

(Kush eshte ky moderator psikopat qe e fshiu kete me siper? Grow up!)

----------


## FLORIRI

Vajzat qe ruajne virgjerine cfardo qofte motivimi kontribojne ne mbarvajtjen e shoqerise.

----------


## bad-baby-boy

Vajzat qe ruajne virgjerin i ruajne nderin vetes dhe morali i tyre eshte me larte nga cdo gje tjeter po ku ti gjesh keto vajza sote keto te sotemet kan ike per lesh

----------


## Pink^ Pearl

te virgjer sot jan vetem 13 vjecaret...

----------


## AngelGirl

Per ata qe kerkojn grat te virgjera, te bejne nje time machine, te kthejne kohen se sot edhe ato qe jan te virgjera nuk do ta hidhnin nje sy neqofse mendoni ashtu.

Dikur ka pasur arsye te tjera pse goca mbante virgjenitetin, por saper sot nuk ka te bej me si me dikur. Gocat e sotmit mund ta ruajn virgjenitetin, ca per kur ta martohen dhe disa kur te gjejne personin qe mund te ndihen comfortable with. Virgjeniteti per nje goc eshte krenari dhe nje dhurat qe don ta 'share' me nje person qe dashurojne.

Nje gje dua te them, sepse shum veta thojne qe ska goca te virgjera sot, dhe e forta eshte qe ka me shum sesa mund te mendoni, por thjesht ka ardhur nje kohe qe cdo gje ka me liri. Gjithashtu lirin e shumte e kan bisedat sexuale neper shoqeri dhe per kte gje cunat mendojne se nje goc mund te flas cte doje per sex, do te thot se seshte e virgjer.

----------


## diikush

Qe kur kam filluar te lexoj kete forum, nuk mbaj mend te mos kete patur te pakten nje teme aktive per virgjerine ...  :shkelje syri: 

Mendoj se do ishte goxha pune te bente dikush nje studim nga c'ka jane postuar ne forum per virgjerine dhe te shkronte nje artikull.....  lol

----------


## i_pakapshem

> te virgjer sot jan vetem 13 vjecaret...


jo po 8 vjecaret

avash nje cik se mosha mesatare qe e humbin virgjerine eshte 16

----------


## DeuS

Ta pyesesh cdo mashkull shqiptar (ndoshta dhe te huaj) qe te te pergjigjet me sinqeritet 'kristal' dhe jo duke e dredhur bishtin me pordhe, politike e perrci verrci, nese do e donte partneren e jetes te virgjer apo jo...do te pergjigjej me plot bindjen: Te virgjer!

Nese do e pyesje nje femer (jo te virgjer) e cila e do nje mashkull me shume se jeten e saj dhe kerkon qe ti dhuroje atij gjithcka qe ai do deshironte tek nje femer, nese do donte (ajo vet) te ishte e virgjer per ate djale...jam i sigurte qe do pergjigjej: Po! Sikur te kisha mundesine, ate do doja!

Por jeta nuk eshte vec black & white...
Prandaj dhe robi kur nuk ka pulen...ha dhe sorren!
Ata qe hane sorren...duken dallohen qarte nga shkrimet e tyre ne forum...
Ama kerkujt nuk i takon ti perbuzi apo ti shaje...sepse secili ka zgjedhjen e tij ne jete (ne jeten e tij)! Prandaj...let it be!

PS: As vet s'e di pse shkruajta serisht ne temen (Virgjeri ecc) me te shpartallume forumore!  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## WaRrIoR

> Vajzat qe ruajne virgjerin i ruajne nderin vetes dhe morali i tyre eshte me larte nga cdo gje tjeter po ku ti gjesh keto vajza sote keto te sotemet kan ike per lesh


sa pa lidhje kjo....pse cfare don te thuash qe vajzat qe nuk jane te virgjera jane pa ndere....
Virgjeria eshte dicka kalimtare...dhe si cdo gje kalimtare kujtohet me kenaqesi apo me dhimbje...varet nga eksperiencat e njerezve!
Virgjeria nje here e nje kohe ka qene simbol i pastertise se ndjenjave...pa implikacione ne jeten seksuale por vec ne ate platonike!
Ne ditet e sotme rrall here e perplas kete fakt...pasi une pshmb njoh vajza jo te virgjera qe jane 100 here me te pastra shpirterisht e mentalisht se sa disa qe jane te "virgjera".Ska lidhje...
Virgjeria nuk eshte vetem nje gjendje fizike por me shume psikologjike!!!

Nejse thjesht mendimi im!
Gjith te mirat.

----------


## maz

> Vajzat qe ruajne virgjerin i ruajne nderin vetes dhe morali i tyre eshte me larte nga cdo gje tjeter po ku ti gjesh keto vajza sote keto te sotemet kan ike per lesh



po te ishin gjith gocat e virgjra si do beje qef ti bed boy????un jam 19 dhe e humba virgjerin para 1 muji dhe jam e dashuruar me personin.  Ne fact jam shum proud of myself qe s'bera qje me x-at e mij. Nje goc nuk esht e pa moralshme nqs s'esht e virgjer  por nqs fle me ke ti dal perpara.  Dhe mendoj se moralet jan thjesht individuale, cfar esht e moralshme per ty mund te mos jet e moralshme per ne. .....................

----------


## Kryeplaku

Ky Hektori sa djal i zgjuar behet kur i do qejfi (si gjithmone)! Pa te keqe he, megjithese ekziston edhe mundesi qe une nganjehere te arrije ne nivelin qe me imponon ti !

Nejse, me vjen keq qe hyra me qejf ne kete teme nga nje titull qe kaq vjet ma vret mendjen (dmth. pyetja, disa persona nuk e gjimojne seksin se e kane me pak nevoje se te tjeret apo nga turpi) dhe tema ishte bazuar ne ceshtje krejtesisht te tjera. Megjithese Klajdi e shtron bukur temen besoj se ben disa gabime te vogela, na thote se Shqiptaret (femrat) jane akoma tifoze te virgjerise. Une kur vajta ne TR vura re se njerezit vetem per seks flisnin, biles disa veta me morren si "lluq" pse nuk beja edhe une ato muhabetet e shpeshta te cunave kur jane tavoline (qe i kane kthyer femrat ne objekt me nje emer te caktuar, e dini ju... - me thene te drejten me pelqejne ato muhabetet, edhe vet objektiva qe prekin, po me dhemb koka po te flas tere diten per seks, sic bejne bashkemoshataret tone ne Shqiperi). Gjithashtu vura re se shumica e kishin gjetur nga nje "renze", pra ekzistojne edhe femrat qe shkojne me ta -keshtu nuk mund te thuash me se kane ngelur shqiptaret fanatike te virgjerise. Do thoni ju qe flas vetem per qytetet. Puna eshte se ne fshat kur te martojne qe 16 vjece sigurisht qe nuk te del koha ta besh me dike tjeter pervec burrit tend (mbas marteses fshatarkat e dredhin si t'ia doje qejfi dhe nuk i kupton njeri). Nuk eshte aspak cudi qe shume cifte shqiptare, sidomos ato cifte te periferise ku gruaja ndjehet si kafshe, sa dalin jashtetit ndahen sepse nusja lidhet me nje te huaj (preteksti i zakonshem : "te huajt sillen si njerez"). Pra kam mendimin se c'virgjerimi, mire a keq, nuk perben me tabu per shoqerine shqiptare. Biles nese e doni muhabetin me qarte ju them se ato qe ruajne virgjerine ne Shqiperi (dhe llapin per te tjerat) jane ato -kryesisht, por jo te gjitha- qe nuk munden ta thyejne ate (ose nuk jane te bukura, ose i rref baba e vllai me shkop, ose nuk kane gjetur ndonje burre te pershtatshem etj.). 

Konkluzioni : seksi eshte nje begati te cilen e kerkojme te gjithe, nese disa e duan me zemer dhe shajne ato qe e bejne me veper atehere jane hipokrite me veten dhe me te tjeret! Cdo njeri e di vet punen e vet, ne si vllezer ose prind e kemi per detyre t'i shpjegojme disa gjera vajzave tona sepse qejfi i heq zgjuaresine nganjehere por nga andej e tutje edhe dashuria eshte dicka qe duhet provuar, pra nese beson vajza se ka gjetur personin dhe rastin e duhur pervec keshilles nuk mund t'i themi gje tjeter (sigurisht nese kjo veper ka pasoja per te atehere fajin e mban vet) - shkak per ta ndaluar nga ajo gje mund te jet vetem mosha. Nga andej e tutje si i preferon grate sejcili prej nesh (te virgjera ose jo) eshte ceshtje e tij personale -c'ti bejem ekzistojne burra qe duan shume gjera gjate marredhenjeve qe nje grua e virgjer veshtiresohet t'iu a japi- dhe ne te tjeret nuk bejme tjeter gje vecse behemi llapazane abuzues!

----------


## Pog17

Dje ne TOP-CHANEL ne nje speciale ne lajmet doli nje vajze shqiptare(e cila megjithese kishte fytyren e mbuluar, per fat te keq njihej nga moda  e cila ishte perdorur si prostitute ne itali dhe greqi dhe kishte arritur sipas saj deri ne 100 kontakte ne nate. Por ajo qe me habit eshte fakti qe ne pamje te pare nuk ta jep kete pershtypje qe ka pasur nje aktivitet aq te madh seksual dhe nje mashkull qe nuk e njeh, mund te bjeri edhe brenda nga bukuria e saj.

Tani qe te hyje ne teme. A do te donit ju qe te dinit te kaluaren e saj nese do te kishit nje lidhje me te. Dhe si do ndiheshit ju nese kete te kaluar do ta zbulonit pas nje fare kohe kur edhe ndoshta ju do te kishit rene komplet brenda me te?

----------


## Kryeplaku

Pog 17 tema eshte nese pranon per tu martuar me te, se per lidhje pak besoj se jane ata burrat qe nuk biejne ndakort *(nese ia vlen).

Besoj se pyetja duhet te shtrohet ndryshe. Po marre shembull me makinat.... Vjen nje person me dy pale celsa makinash ne dore dhe te thote : keto jane celsat e nje Seicento (fiat) sapo te dale nga fabrika kurse keto te tjerat jane celsat e nje Ferrari, qe e perdori dikush tjeter per nja dy muaj pa pesuar demtim, merr ke te duash nga keto te dyja. Ju cfare do zgjidhnit : Seicenton (qe nuk e ka prekur njeri por mezi i kap 100 km ne ore dhe ben 7 000 euro ne dyqan) apo Ferrarin (qe ben 100 000 euro, kap 320 km ne ore por vetem se eshte perdorur dy muaj dhe mund te ket nje gervishtje te vogel) ? 

Pra besoj se pyetjet qe shtrojne shume anetare jane te gabuara, sepse ajo qe luan rol ne radhe te pare eshte ajo cfare kerkon tek tjetra dhe jo e preken apo nuk e preken! Gruan e merr per vete dhe jo per lagjen, pra nese ploteson ato kushte qe beson ti atehere fjalet e te tjereve jane thjesht per dekor. Sigurisht, mjafton qe gruaja te jet e ndershme ndaj burrit te saj (mos e dredhi gjate marteses). Per mendimin tim ne nje martese te suks'shme tre gjera duhet te plotesoj gruaja ndaj burrit (ekzistojne edhe gjerat qe duhet te plotesoj burri, sigurisht, por nuk na interesojne ne kete teme) : te sillet si nuse, te sillet si shoqe dhe te te sillet edhe si dashnore. Burri ka nevoje per te treja keto gjera dhe keshtu me mire t'i plotesoje nje grua te gjitha keto sesa te marresh nje nuse te cilen do e rrasesh ne shtepi dhe do e nxjerresh nga aty vetem per ndonje vdekje ose ndonje dasem (sepse sipas mentalitetit shqiptar keshtu eshte e ndershme nusja) se atehere ti i behesh rendese asaj dhe ajo te behet rendese ty! Pra nese e merr nusen per ta mbajtur si prone personale te pa lekundshme edhe sa here te merzitet shkon te gjesh ndonje te rruges, atehere me mire mos u marto fare! Nga andej e tutje nese beson se ke gjetur nje te virgjer qe mbas marteses do t'i plotesoje keto tre kushte, dhe te tjera qe vendos cdo person ne baze te karakterit qe ka, atehere duhet te gezohesh por nese gjen nje jo te virgjer qe mund t'i plotesoj atehere nuk duhet te kesh problem (jeta eshte e shkurter dhe shume mundesi vetem nje here te vijne)!

Nga andej e tutje besoj se nuk duhet ta dalim si trima te themi se une e dua keshtu e s'ka, sepse jam i sigurte qe ekzistojne femra ne kete bote qe me shkathtesine dhe dinakerine e tyre mund te na i mbushin mendjen te gjitheve per martese akoma edhe nese kane pasur nje tufe dashnore para nesh. Ekzistojne femra qe na i dine pikat e dobeta me mire se c'ia dime ne vetes tone - sic ekzistojne edhe burra qe i prishin mendjen femrave. Pra t'i lutemi Zotit te kemi per pjese ndonje grua qe na pershtatet pastaj mos presim nga grate tona ato qe nuk presim nga vetja (cdo gje ne kete bote eshte reciproke) !

----------


## korcaprincess

Kryeplaku, bie plotesisht dakort me ty. Nice post  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Fiona

> Per ata qe kerkojn grat te virgjera, te bejne nje time machine, te kthejne kohen se sot edhe ato qe jan te virgjera nuk do ta hidhnin nje sy neqofse mendoni ashtu.
> 
> Dikur ka pasur arsye te tjera pse goca mbante virgjenitetin, por saper sot nuk ka te bej me si me dikur. Gocat e sotmit mund ta ruajn virgjenitetin, ca per kur ta martohen dhe disa kur te gjejne personin qe mund te ndihen comfortable with. Virgjeniteti per nje goc eshte krenari dhe nje dhurat qe don ta 'share' me nje person qe dashurojne.
> 
> Nje gje dua te them, sepse shum veta thojne qe ska goca te virgjera sot, dhe e forta eshte qe ka me shum sesa mund te mendoni, por thjesht ka ardhur nje kohe qe cdo gje ka me liri. Gjithashtu lirin e shumte e kan bisedat sexuale neper shoqeri dhe per kte gje cunat mendojne se nje goc mund te flas cte doje per sex, do te thot se seshte e virgjer.


Me ty jam!!!

----------


## Fiona

> sa pa lidhje kjo....pse cfare don te thuash qe vajzat qe nuk jane te virgjera jane pa ndere....
> Virgjeria eshte dicka kalimtare...dhe si cdo gje kalimtare kujtohet me kenaqesi apo me dhimbje...varet nga eksperiencat e njerezve!
> Virgjeria nje here e nje kohe ka qene simbol i pastertise se ndjenjave...pa implikacione ne jeten seksuale por vec ne ate platonike!
> Ne ditet e sotme rrall here e perplas kete fakt...pasi une pshmb njoh vajza jo te virgjera qe jane 100 here me te pastra shpirterisht e mentalisht se sa disa qe jane te "virgjera".Ska lidhje...
> Virgjeria nuk eshte vetem nje gjendje fizike por me shume psikologjike!!!
> 
> Nejse thjesht mendimi im!
> Gjith te mirat.


Shume mir e the....  :sarkastik:

----------

